# Orbit



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think I have this right now.

Orbit is upgrading and the decoder you now have will need replacing, they are being replaced all over the middle east for free however there has been no decision on whether it will be replaced free here in Egypt or when the decoder will be available. The programmes that are going over to Nile stat.. regardless that you have signed up and paid for them with Orbit will be available when you get a Nile st decoder, once again free in the middle east... but here... What's the chances??? 

If you telephone to ask you will be lucky to get them to answer the best bet is to go to the local office.


----------

